# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  removing brick walls

## bloodyricho

am currently doing up a 1890's double brick four bed room house. 
It has the usual filled in back verandas and a separate double brick kitchen that has been joined to the house by an exisiting double brick wall and then had the verandas closed in around it. 
I want to open the the kitchen  up. this is how it looks now the white wall is hard wood frame villaboard sheeted.    
this how i want it to look   
my question is will this hold up with the rafters tied into the outer wall? I am leaving 600mm returns. it is a 5000mm span with a skillon roof the rafters will all be new.the wall to the left is the back wall of the original double brick house.
what would be the best rafters to? 
cheers all Richo

----------


## Hoppy

Forgive me if I get this messed up, because I got a little lost by your description. Assuming your new rafters span from the double brick wall to the left and land on the brick/hardwood villaboard wall. You could use 200 x 36 mm LVL rafters at 600mm centres. they will allow you to fix a plasterboard ceiling direct to the underside. Then use 45 x 70 purlins on top to fix your roof sheeting. Good Luck

----------

